# How to hide plants.



## powerplanter (Jul 24, 2011)

I got 4 seeds going at the beginning of June.  I started to LST them pretty early on.  My grow has to be invisible not only to my neighbors but to my wife as well.   Now she rarely goes outside and my son and I do all the yard work, but on occasion she may venture a look or two.  I'm looking for pictures of LST'ed plants so I'll know what I'm in for, and also any ideas about keeping them hidden.  What types of plants can I plant around them that have the same leaf structure and appearance.  Maybe some that are real smelly ( don't say it, I'm not going to plant Rocksters cheese out there ). LOL  Any suggestions are appreciated.  Peace  MP'ers..


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Jul 24, 2011)

theres a bush called duck foot(i think) that looks pretty weedy heard it recommended, tomatoes slightly.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 24, 2011)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> I got 4 seeds going at the beginning of June. I started to LST them pretty early on. My grow *has to be invisible not only to my neighbors but to my wife* as well.  Now she rarely goes outside and my son and I do all the yard work, but on occasion she may venture a look or two. I'm looking for pictures of LST'ed plants so I'll know what I'm in for, and also any ideas about keeping them hidden. What types of plants can I plant around them that have the same leaf structure and appearance. Maybe some that are real smelly ( don't say it, I'm not going to plant Rocksters cheese out there ). LOL Any suggestions are appreciated. Peace MP'ers..


 
 Sounds like trouble to me. Be carefull. Nothing like a Women Scorned.


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Jul 24, 2011)

yeh might be a better idea to gorilla grow somewhere near if possible?


----------



## Mutt (Jul 24, 2011)

Bogart Mc Thunderdunk said:
			
		

> theres a bush called duck foot(i think) that looks pretty weedy heard it recommended, tomatoes slightly.


Good luck finding seeds. WallyDuck hasn't been around in years, rumors include got busted years ago, or just got out of the game. It was an Australian breed I think..
I have ducksfoot x c99 but it does not have the webbed leaves trait. 
Isolating that webbed look was from what I read is extremely difficult.
There is a grow journal with one around here somewhere....rare find that one was. Wish I had a pack of ten LOL

I've grown weed in a hedge. LOL Use you imagination and plant look alikes with them. tie to other plants, can do all sorts of camouflage. I can go out in my yard and stand a well seasoned grower right in front and they will have a hard time spotting them. Backdrop and foreground work can do wonders.

but unfortunately it's a bit late in the season to start unless its some autoflowers. Which might not be bad for you. They are short.

Please make DAMN sure that if your wife spots em that she won't call the cops or run off and divorce you, takes the kid and house and dog plus alimony and child support. Really she should know as it is her butt too if you get busted, whether she knew about em or not she LIVES their.

We just lost one of our members to a scorned woman this year. He got busted pretty hard too. Rather not see another.


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Jul 24, 2011)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Good luck finding seeds. WallyDuck got busted years ago.
> I have ducksfoot x c99 but it does not have the webbed leaves trait.
> Isolating that webbed look was from what I read extremely difficult.



im thinking of something else i think. saw that there it was in a book i read ages ago at a friends house and he had some in his garden. it was just a bush with similar leaves. definitely had duck in it anyway.
the duckfoot strain looks crazy very interesting


----------



## Mutt (Jul 24, 2011)

Breeders report on Ducksfoot.

Plant structure:
Up to 8 ft in height and can be as wide, average around 6 ft. Very  large, bushy webbed leaved plant . . . tends to like to spread with  training to produce masses of large tight and very heavy, smelly buds.  Buds have been as large as my leg... The Ducksfoot seems to be a very  hardy plant. It begins to show its webbed traits on the second set of  leaves, that come out quite wedged shaped and usually single bladed. The  following leaf is the typical 3 fingered Ducksfoot leaf. Successive  leaves will continue up to seven apparent points, and can be very large,  dinner plate size. The leaves progressively lessen in points as the  plant ripens as with other varieties.

Yield:
I have yielded huge amounts from my ducks, up to and over 2 pounds, due  to its quick growth it is able to support hundreds of fat buds.

Maturing times:
I am still working on what sort of time it matures in climates different  to mine; in my climate it is planted anywhere between October and  December, and is harvested late March to mid April.
I have seen a few plants grown in the U.K. that veged well, but I dont  believe the ripening time was long enough to produce the same thing I  get here, he said it was still going into November. Climates similar to  Australia have had no problems at all, as far down as Perth in western  oz...

Indoors:
I have grown duck indoors a few times, they veged very well, but the  buds were wispy and airy and didnt seem worth the trouble. We had 2  plants that were successful out of 20 tested, the successful ones were  very good, but I havent seen another suited one since and would  recommend that it is not grown indoors, after all why hide a plant that  has its own camouflage specially suited for the outdoors?..

Bud size and form:
Some of the fattest and weightiest buds Ive come across, green in  colour... Bud formation can vary a little . . . have had them up to 4  inches in diameter and very solid, sometimes causing problems here with  mould due to that fact...

Uniformity:
All plants are webbed, but some variations can occur in bud formation,  i.e. , some more looser Sativa type buds, and others will resemble the  tighter Indica formation... All plants have a similar smell and taste, a  little stronger in some than others. It has not bothered me to have  some variation in the plants, but will breed out the Sativa-looking ones  and stick to the tighter fatter buds in the near future. It is nice to  see all the characteristics though and all plants have performed very  well in my location.

Smell and taste:
The duck has a very strong smell, even when quite young and a mature  bush can be smelled from many meters away, kind of lingers in the air...  Fresh buds smell very strong and will stink your house out, when dry  and cured it has a very pleasant, to strong odors; a sweet hashy, spicy  smell. The taste is the same as the smell, lingers on the palate for a  long time afterwards and is very sweet and refreshing.

Stone:
Nice smooth stone, very steady up and relaxing and happy, very little  couch lock, but still quite the powerful smoke, happy weed would  describe it perfectly...

My opinion:
I really love growing the duck, its a really fun plant to grow and I  always have some growing. The taste is just amazing and the stone  brightens my day, even if it starts a little glum. I have bred many  generations of this wonderful plant, and am really taken by its unique  structure, growth pattern and fantastic smell...

Potential:
The duck has shown a huge potential in the area of hybridization, its  vigor is added to the cross very well, as well as the smell. The hybrids  have been of good size, up to average of 1 pound, with huge heads, some  up to 5 inches in diameter and tight; some buds were so robust they  looked as though they were growing inside out... The recent addition of a  webbed Indica to my seed collection may realize some fantastic  potential with webbed plants... Spare a thought for the many Ducksfoot  plants that gave their lives to bring you this report.

-Wallyduck


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 24, 2011)

If you are worried about the wife and neighbors seeing the plants it's not a good idea to grow them. Most ppl that know a mj plant can spot them easily. The smell of them in flowering is realy unmistakeable.


----------



## Irish (Jul 24, 2011)

bbp had a ducksfoot grow here before the crash. 

i'm in full agreement with mutt on the wife bit pp. if she's not cool with it, i'd rethink duping her brother. nothing but bad times. besides shes gonna wonder why her mr is spending alot of time out back. if you do decide to go forth anyway, maybe start getting out there more, and getting the neighbors used to seeing you out there working in a garden, and landscaping a nice hedge row that will block thier looks for the future. but if you rent, i wouldnt bother. if you own, landscape on man. dont look to put plants out there this season, but plan more long term ahead...peace...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 25, 2011)

It is really unfair of you to grow without your wife's knowledge and consent.  If you are busted, she is going to be right beside you when you walk up before that judge.  You are putting her liberty at risk--this is NOT a good idea and I really encourage you to not do this to her if you love her--it is just wrong.


----------



## powerplanter (Jul 25, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> It is really unfair of you to grow without your wife's knowledge and consent.  If you are busted, she is going to be right beside you when you walk up before that judge.  You are putting her liberty at risk--this is NOT a good idea and I really encourage you to not do this to her if you love her--it is just wrong.


I've actually gone back and forth on that THG.  I'm in great amounts of pain, so sometimes I think it is unfair of her to let me buy, but not let me grow.  In Ohio they have decriminalized MJ, so less than 100g is a minor misde. $150 fine.  Of course they weigh the hole plant.  She wouldn't call the cops or nothin crazy like that, but...:hairpull: I would be in for it for sure.  I do love her and don't like to deceive her but my days are spent trying to keep from blowing my brains out due to pain.  I've tried to talk some sense into her but she just wont listen.  But enough of that, I have them growing next to a very large bush, so I can tie them up in side of it.  I was checking, and none of the neighbors can get a good look at them so they would really have to know about MJ to know what it was.  The smell could be a prob. though.  I'm not sure I got the guts to go through with it...LOL  It would be suck to get busted for sure.  Especially since Med. MJ will be on the ballot in 2012.  Now you guy's got me scared.  To tare them out or not to tare them out, that is the question?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 25, 2011)

I would not do it around yur home. Go find a place in the woods. Leave yur Wife and Kids out of it Bro.
I can grow at home if I want cause my Kids are gone and my Wife is a Pot Head like me. She loves to grow.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 25, 2011)

I am so sorry for your pain and it is too bad that your wife does not understand how it is and how marijuana can help.  However, I'm with WeedHopper.  You really need to take this elsewhere.  I thought she just didn't know about it.  It really is quite different that you asked, she said no, and you are doing it anyway.  If she finds out, there will be hell to pay and if you get busted, it could be the end of your marriage.  There is just so much at stake here.


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Jul 25, 2011)

Its not too late to transplant them to a safer location. find a 3-4 year old clearcut and get your spot ready, in the wee hours of the night, load your plants up and drop them off near your new location, in the morning, transplant into the ground, and wait till fall.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 25, 2011)

PP, my friend, ARE YOU NUTS? What are you thinking?
hugs, 
rosebud


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Jul 26, 2011)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> I've actually gone back and forth on that THG.  I'm in great amounts of pain, so sometimes I think it is unfair of her to let me buy, but not let me grow.  In Ohio they have decriminalized MJ, so less than 100g is a minor misde. $150 fine.  Of course they weigh the hole plant.  She wouldn't call the cops or nothin crazy like that, but...:hairpull: I would be in for it for sure.  I do love her and don't like to deceive her but my days are spent trying to keep from blowing my brains out due to pain.  I've tried to talk some sense into her but she just wont listen.  But enough of that, I have them growing next to a very large bush, so I can tie them up in side of it.  I was checking, and none of the neighbors can get a good look at them so they would really have to know about MJ to know what it was.  The smell could be a prob. though.  I'm not sure I got the guts to go through with it...LOL  It would be suck to get busted for sure.  Especially since Med. MJ will be on the ballot in 2012.  Now you guy's got me scared.  To tare them out or not to tare them out, that is the question?



Dude,
Don't hide a potential felony from the wife.  That is extremely bad karma.  I would transplant or pull it.  It is not worth the risk.  Any relationship is based on trust.  Any violation of that trust, diminishes the value you put on that relationship.  

HomieHogleg


----------



## Mutt (Jul 26, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> PP, my friend, ARE YOU NUTS? What are you thinking?
> hugs,
> rosebud


Pain drives people to desperate measures.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 26, 2011)

I understand that, i am one with that as well. But there is pain and there is divorce. I felt I could speak freely to PP as I am a fan of his and I think he knows that.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 26, 2011)

Im with ya Mutt,,But prison is a much bigger pain,,and divorce wouldnt be cheap or painless eather..


----------



## DonConSemillas (Jul 27, 2011)

you could plant them between tomatoes, because they share kinda the same structure and if you LST them well they are almost invisible


----------



## biggs (Jul 27, 2011)

Hello mate, i read a technique on another site a few years ago called 'strawberry bush grow.' which basically means planting the pot or plants straight into the ground. And then bending over the plant as low as possible to the base of the plant and tieing it down. So it basically grows along the ground similar to a strawberry bush. And as the plant carrys on growing, you keep tieing down the branches as close to the ground as possible. Hope you manage to get something sorted mate.


----------



## powerplanter (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for all of your opinions.  Rosie can tell me how it is when ever she feels the need.  She and THG are probably going to save my marriage.  Oh, and BarkBuster20 also.  I am going with your suggestion and planting them somewhere else tonight.  Thanks again for all of your suggestion's, they helped tremendously.  I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## Locked (Jul 27, 2011)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> Thanks to everyone for all of your opinions.  Rosie can tell me how it is when ever she feels the need.  She and THG are probably going to save my marriage.  Oh, and BarkBuster20 also.  I am going with your suggestion and planting them somewhere else tonight.  Thanks again for all of your suggestion's, they helped tremendously.  I'll keep you all posted.




Good luck bro and may the gods of outdoor Dankness smile down upon your ladies.....


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 27, 2011)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> Thanks to everyone for all of your opinions.  Rosie can tell me how it is when ever she feels the need.  She and THG are probably going to save my marriage.  Oh, and BarkBuster20 also.  I am going with your suggestion and planting them somewhere else tonight.  Thanks again for all of your suggestion's, they helped tremendously.  I'll keep you all posted.



I am so glad that you made this decision--it really is the right thing to do.  You are a good husband.  Sure do wish I could have a face-to-face heart-to-heart talk with your missus, however.... :hitchair:   .

May you be blessed with good growing karma for doing the right thing.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh good PP. THG is right, i know you will be blessed with good smoke. I wish I could fax ya some medicine woman, but I can't. Hang in  and yes, tell you wife to call me.


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Jul 28, 2011)

PP,
You made the right decision.  Maybe she will change her mind in the future.



			
				biggs said:
			
		

> Hello mate, i read a technique on another site a few years ago called 'strawberry bush grow.' which basically means planting the pot or plants straight into the ground. And then bending over the plant as low as possible to the base of the plant and tieing it down. So it basically grows along the ground similar to a strawberry bush. And as the plant carrys on growing, you keep tieing down the branches as close to the ground as possible. Hope you manage to get something sorted mate.



I am doing something similar outdoors right now.  







It is just an experiment, on some volunteers that came up on my property.  

HomieHogleg


----------



## powerplanter (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks everyone.  Hopefully I will get something out of this.  lol  They will be putting a MMJ bill on the next election ( 2012 ).  That should pass, according to the latest polls.  If that does pass, I will be part of the tent growers club.  Comin at you Hammy. lol  I'll be growing some of the Medicine Woman Rosie talks about, and some Jack.  Thanks again, I'll let you all know how it goes.  PEACE!!  That's how mine are growing now HHL, which is why I don't think anyone would notice, but the smell would be hard to disguise.  Spread some around before giving to THG again.  Your one of the good ones THG.


----------



## biggs (Jul 31, 2011)

HomieHogleg said:
			
		

> PP,
> You made the right decision.  Maybe she will change her mind in the future.
> 
> 
> ...



looking good bro, thats pretty much the technique i was talking about. i reckon if you hid a few plants in some bushes using this tech, they would be hard to spot. hope yours turn out well for you bro.


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Jul 31, 2011)

A little update on mt "Strawberries."







They are just starting to put on flowers:hubba:

HomieHogleg


----------



## powerplanter (Aug 1, 2011)

If you have some other plants or even tall grass, it is hard to see them.  You almost have to be on top of em to really notice what they are.


----------



## drfting07 (Aug 6, 2011)

Im sorry, but this is an informative site on growing marijuana. NOT a place for anyone to tell them they can or cant grow. The man asked about LST'ing not if growing the plant was ethical, or "the right thing to do" because of his wife. He grows marijuana, THE END. 

Thank you


----------



## powerplanter (Oct 24, 2011)

Ok guys, I went back to where I had transplanted my plants to see if they survived.  Two made it and two didn't.  The two that made it were both females.  So I did get a little off of them, the bugs had done quite a bit of damage, but they weren't to chewed up.  I don't have a scale but I think I got about an ounce and a half more or less.  It's pretty amazing what you can do with just a little effort.  So not as much as I was hoping for, but the smoke is much better than I remember it being.  They did get a little stressed with the transplant and all the rain and weird weather.  Any way, thanks to all for your help, it turned out pretty well.  PEACE!!


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 24, 2011)

I am glad that worked out for you PP. Enjoy your smoke..I have wondered what happened so thanks for posting.


----------



## powerplanter (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks Rose.  Marriage still intact, and smoke to boot.  Thanks for the advice.  It worked out real nice.  NORML got the ok to start collecting signatures so we can get MMJ on the ballot for 2012.  They need 385,000 I think is what they said, by April or so.  If we can get it on the ballot, I think Ohio will be the next state with MMJ laws.  Over 50% of buckeyes are for it.  Take care Rosebud,  PEACE


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 27, 2011)

Well that is just a win win for you PP. I sure hope your the next state.  Makes it so much easier without the worry of being busted..or divorced. ha. I am really glad you got some smoke.


----------



## FUM (Oct 27, 2011)

Man I feel your pain,but I' with the rest, get the plants out of your yard asap when every ones out of the house or sleeping hard. This is where the saying; " Your freedom ends where my nose begins". NEVER put any ones freedom at risk. especially your children. I pray that the state comes around and your able to get your pain Rx. Ps. There are maples with MJ type leafs also.lol. i will pray4u.


----------



## powerplanter (Oct 28, 2011)

FUM said:
			
		

> Man I feel your pain,but I' with the rest, get the plants out of your yard asap when every ones out of the house or sleeping hard. This is where the saying; " Your freedom ends where my nose begins". NEVER put any ones freedom at risk. especially your children. I pray that the state comes around and your able to get your pain Rx. Ps. There are maples with MJ type leafs also.lol. i will pray4u.


Thanks for the prayers and comments.  I moved them a while ago, and now I have smoked them all up.  Ha .


----------



## getnasty (Oct 28, 2011)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> Im sorry, but this is an informative site on growing marijuana. NOT a place for anyone to tell them they can or cant grow. The man asked about LST'ing not if growing the plant was ethical, or "the right thing to do" because of his wife. He grows marijuana, THE END.
> 
> Thank you


Some of the members are very tight knit here. They look out for one another's well being. I see no harm in that.


-nasty


----------



## Arex (Nov 17, 2011)

If you have any tall bushes or thorns around the area that might help.

Best advice I can give is DON'T plant it anywhere around your house or anywhere it could possibly seen by your wife or worse yet the cops.


----------



## powerplanter (Nov 17, 2011)

I hear ya bro.  Actually this thread is old.  I transplanted them last summer and went back and harvested in the middle of Oct.  Thanks for the thought though.  Stay safe man,  PEACE!!


----------



## Arex (Nov 17, 2011)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> I hear ya bro.  Actually this thread is old.  I transplanted them last summer and went back and harvested in the middle of Oct.  Thanks for the thought though.  Stay safe man,  PEACE!!


Lol I looked to see and sure enough it's from the last season. ^^; Yeah man, harvest was a success I would imagine eh?

Regards


----------



## powerplanter (Nov 17, 2011)

I did ok, I went over a little early and didn't want to go back for fear someone would see me, so I pulled them a little premature.  I estimate about one and a half to two oz's.  So it wasn't all a bust.  Take care brother.  PEACE!!


----------



## Arex (Nov 17, 2011)

Could definitely gotten more than that, but overall it's some smoke. 

Stay safe bro ^^
Regards


----------



## powerplanter (Nov 17, 2011)

Yeah, I was disappointed with the weight, but the weather didn't cooperate.  If I had them here at the house I def. could of gotten more.  Like you say, it's smoke.  LOL


----------



## buddogmutt (Dec 9, 2011)

bro, if you gotta hide sumthing from your wife,well i wont go in2 that...lol...just dont grow...is a little 4 plants worth your marrage...its the rage in marrage you shoud be worried about..lol..not a plant...good luck...i see big probs on the horizon....what happens when mid-late flower and you come home to a frown and uprooted project... to the moon alice.....


----------



## Bob The Grower (Aug 25, 2013)

Ive got a couple of seeds my buddy gave me and i am now germinating them and im trying to plant them on the deer lease next to my property i need to know how to hide the smell


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 25, 2013)

You can't hide the smell outdoors all you can do is plant native flowers to the area, that give off heavy aromas. Like honeysuckles and the different berry's (black, blue , raspberry) just to name a few.


----------



## powerplanter (Aug 25, 2013)

If its just a couple plants I don't think you'll have much of a problem with smell.  Depends on the strain I guess...


----------



## thaidyed (Aug 30, 2013)

DonConSemillas said:
			
		

> you could plant them between tomatoes, because they share kinda the same structure and if you LST them well they are almost invisible


 
+1! I have hidden my crops behind my raised bed garden which has lots of tomatoes. I used topping and LST techniques to keep things low. It worked out very well as things grew, but the odor was something else. You cannot contain the odor of a good crop; especially during the last three weeks! Something else one must consider.


----------



## orangesunshine (Aug 30, 2013)

in my longitude/latitude tomatoes are harvested before herb---nothing worse than a patch of dead tomato plants trying to hide maturing herb


----------



## skullcandy (Aug 30, 2013)

does your son agree to keep it a secret from your wife, I think you should just plant it in a spot where she does not want to visit in your yard then grow something on the other side that does catch her intrest


----------



## thaidyed (Sep 2, 2013)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> in my longitude/latitude tomatoes are harvested before herb---nothing worse than a patch of dead tomato plants trying to hide maturing herb


 
That happened to me this year, but, I just left them in place. The idea is to distract the eye. Yes, YOU can see your babies, but casual seers will not, unless they are looking for it. Trust me on this. I've had guests over and they never "saw" my girls, or should I say, they never recognized them.


----------

